# Revolutionary 755MP camera from Lytro will offer 40K resolution at 300fps!



## plam_1980 (Apr 12, 2016)

I don't know if this was already mentioned elsewehere, but this sounds sensational. Lytro introduced a camera, which will change movie-making (and why not photography)

http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/11/lytro-cinema-is-giving-filmmakers-400-gigabytes-per-second-of-creative-freedom/

Can you believe this?


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 12, 2016)

Wow! 400Gb per seconds of data to process! That's a lot of power/heat required and even after compression, memory cards will fill fast.......


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2016)

Very impressive.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 12, 2016)

Interesting tech, but I wonder if they'll have any success marketing to filmmakers. They sure fell flat with the general public.


----------



## d (Apr 12, 2016)

That seems like a lot.


----------



## tolusina (Apr 12, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Wow! 400Gb per seconds of data to process! That's a lot of power/heat required and even after compression, memory cards will fill fast.......


24Tb per minute, 1.44Pb per hour.
Trying to imagine the hardware requirements for processing, storage and data transfer, imagination fails.

edit...
!.33 of these a minute
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/04/11/18tb_disk_drives_in_2018/
Just for storage.
...edit


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 12, 2016)

Put in perspective, that's 34 times the rate at which data is added to youtube (1 petabyte/day).

Yikes!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 12, 2016)

If they can actually pull it off, then they could make huge inroads into the film and broadcast industry. Green screen technology is flawed, and being able to eliminate it with depth based technology is something that would be highly desirable. Cinema makers erect huge green screens to be able to change backgrounds of outdoor scenes, and I get tired of watching our weather forecaster with green fringes, particarly when there is movement.

Post processing and compositing of cinema is a huge and expensive business, it if suddenly costs less, everyone will jump on the bandwagon.

Right now, its just a empty promise from a company well known for over blown promises. Still, its a possibility to be reckoned with if the technology is actually possible.


----------



## tron (Apr 12, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> ...Right now, its just a empty promise from a company well known for over blown promises ...


+1 I was about to say something similar


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 12, 2016)

tolusina said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! 400Gb per seconds of data to process! That's a lot of power/heat required and even after compression, memory cards will fill fast.......
> ...


Exactly!

And if you figure that SATA transfers top out at 6GB per second, you would need 67 of them in parallel to stream that much data... probably 100 of them with overhead......

And that brand new Cfast II card.... 128GB.... "up to" 440MB/s.... That's enough capacity to hold 0.32 seconds of video but at only a thousandth of the transfer speed required.....

We are talking some SERIOUS hardware to just record the data, let alone process it.... We are now into the multiple rack supercomputer realm, not quite practical for the home user......

I will believe this one when I see it....


----------



## tron (Apr 12, 2016)

They either made the announcement April 1st or they are just trying to delay the inevitable...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 12, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Do you have to upload all 400GB into the cloud for it to be processed?
> 
> Or has someone developed the tools to do it? Adobe?
> 
> How does Lytro fit into the workflow?



Lytro leases the equipment. It requires a fast server located in the studio. This is for big time Cinema where they can afford the cost. Its going to be expensive! The usage for broadcast like green screen comes much later, its not affordable now.


----------



## d (Apr 12, 2016)

"I felt a great disturbance in the Force, as if millions of Focus-Pullers suddenly cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced. I fear something terrible has happened."

d.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 13, 2016)

d said:


> "I felt a great disturbance in the Force, as if millions of Focus-Pullers suddenly cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced. I fear something terrible has happened."
> 
> d.



They have no worry. Focus is still over a limited range, and needs to be at the right point for post production to be able to work. If the goal is to replace the background, then focus must be on the subject. Cinema is uber sensitive about perfect focus, I'm not sure Lytro does that yet. Moving focus a inch is too much.


----------



## d (Apr 13, 2016)

I figured as much, but the quote seemed fitting enough not to use 

d.


----------



## 9VIII (Apr 13, 2016)

I wish they would just tell people the final output resolution. Sounds like they've added a lot of depth to a 4K image, sounds neat, and it probably is more useful to Hollywood than consumers.


----------



## aj1575 (Apr 13, 2016)

They sure fell flat with the consumers. It didn't surprise me; who likes to take pictures, that he has to postprocess or use a special viewer to view them.

For Film it looks different. Film is unusable when not postprocessed and cut. So I think this technology opens new possibilities to film makers.


----------



## syder (Apr 13, 2016)

aj1575 said:


> They sure fell flat with the consumers. It didn't surprise me; who likes to take pictures, that he has to postprocess or use a special viewer to view them.
> 
> For Film it looks different. Film is unusable when not postprocessed and cut. So I think this technology opens new possibilities to film makers.



Dunno but that. Cant imagine many directors and DoPs would be queuing up to shoot on a format that meant they wouldnt be able to review dailies on.

Maybe better suited to advertising? Can have crazy cost/screen time ratio, and less likely to require an entire server farm to store the footage for a 30 second ad than a 120 minute feature?

Even then, I'd be pretty skeptical about its likely success.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 13, 2016)

Hmmmmm......

Build and staff a computing centre, or twist the focus ring.......decisions, decisions......what to do?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 13, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Hmmmmm......
> 
> Build and staff a computing centre, or twist the focus ring.......decisions, decisions......what to do?



Cinema studios are computing centers already, they have servers and so much electronics that I was astounded to see in a recent view inside the studio filming game of thrones. They also showed a gigantic green screen that must have been 30 X 40 feet, or even much larger.

So yes, server upgrades in capacity and speed may be required, but the payback comes in post processing where it becomes easier, and very importantly, faster. It can take months or years to complete a film once it is captured. Shortening that process is worth a incredible amount. Figure the value of money invested in Salaries and equipment / facilities that is not returning a penny until the film is released.

Here are a couple of frame grabs showing some of the huge green screens (One is not yet hoisted up, I think it was kept down to avoid wind damage.


----------



## plam_1980 (Apr 14, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmmm......
> ...



You were on the site of game of thrones  lucky you! Can't wait for the new season

OK offtopic :


----------



## bwud (Apr 14, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> They also showed a gigantic green screen that must have been 30 X 40 feet, or even much larger.



Good way to put a pyramid somewhere there isn't one, but if technology allows them to avoid using them at a reasonable cost, I'm sure they'll jump at it.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 14, 2016)

Looks like Lytro figured out where the money is. Perfecting their system for the consumer still photo market was apparently too costly. Perfecting it for Hollywood is probably much more cost effective. Given the huge manpower investment that a modern CG production requires, this is very possibly a huge game changer.

And yes, I would not recommend that anyone starting out in the industry today go into focus-pulling.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 14, 2016)

unfocused said:


> And yes, I would not recommend that anyone starting out in the industry today go into focus-pulling.



Well, the focus puller typically has far more responsibility than merely operating the focus. He/She "owns" the photographic equipment.


----------



## Maui5150 (Apr 14, 2016)

As hard as capturing the data is, processing / editing even worse. 

24TB for 1 minute. Try opening 3 clips in Premiere to edit/splice, etc.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 25, 2016)

Here are some more details from their display at NAB. They obviously have lots of interest, and its obvious that the first usage will be in combination with conventional cameras. They will use the Lytro where its capabilities will pay back. Its the size of a small car, servers are built-in to the cart. Editing is done in the cloud where Google uses thousands of processors to make editing possible. A lot of work has gone into this. Just the same, focus pullers have no fear, you job is safe.

http://www.dpreview.com/news/6720444400/lytro-cinema-impresses-large-crowd-with-prototype-755mp-light-field-video-camera-at-nab


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 27, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Wow! 400Gb per seconds of data to process! That's a lot of power/heat required and even after compression, memory cards will fill fast.......



Prestone


----------



## tron (Jun 28, 2016)

Best April fools camera ;D

They do not even try to keep it plausible :


----------

